# Caffe Italia



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I gather others may have been less fortunate but I ordered a grinder from this company a couple of days ago and now have it.

Good communication, Fed Ex tracking and delivered in good time, well packed (double boxed) and the grinder is exactly what I expected for the price.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Good stuff, nice to see some positives for a company who have received some negatives lately!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I bought my Classic from them a few years ago. Good experience and they also sent some coffee and a set of cups and saucers free of charge.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi, has anyone bought from this company recently? Prices are good but cant see any reviews


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi - do you mean coffee italia.co.uk - I got a 2015 classic from them - it tracked all the way from Italy so I guess that they are basically an importer / drop shipper. What you wont get is great after sales support, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks Jim, do you think that is worth £200


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi @Deansie26

Is it a classic your looking to buy and are you set on buying new? the SH classics run on for years and years - the older model (pre 2015) often preferred on these forums - however I have both and both make great coffee.


----------



## Sarling (May 13, 2017)

I wanted to give a warning about http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk without doubt the worst and most incompetent supplier I've ever dealt with. This is my story in short.

A summary:

Lied to me several times. Promised they ship before I moved out of the country. When they didn't I cancelled the order which they confirmed. Then they shipped it anyway claiming they couldn't stop it. Which I did with one phonecall to FedEx.

So the goods were halted in Stockholm. And were to be shipped back. The supplier started nagging me about giving them my Åland adress. I agreed if they have me a partial refund. When I finally got the money it was already on it's way back.

Then I demanded my money back. They still were asking about my new address. I literally told them that if they lied to me again or tried to ship me the goods again, so help me god...

They said they would refund me but deduct handling and shipping cost. By that time I was like, whatever, I wasn't expecting to get anything back. Yesterday I actually got everything but 40€ in return. But not without a lot of hazzle and irritation and wasted time.

Now I'm trying to spread in anyway I can so people know not to buy from them.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Sarling, I didn't want to reply on here until my refund was in my account but I have also found this company difficult to deal with. I placed my order on the 29/4 after which they came back to say the grinder was no longer available. Long story short I've just received my refund today, 22/5

This was a refund for something that was never posted so god only knows what the hassle would be like with a defective product. I was a bit worried I'd made a costly mistake so feel lucky to have the funds back.

My advice to anyone would be pay the little extra and buy from a reputable uk retailer, the little extra cash saved is no where near worth the stress and worry.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Deansie26 said:


> Hi Sarling, I didn't want to reply on here until my refund was in my account but I have also found this company difficult to deal with. I placed my order on the 29/4 after which they came back to say the grinder was no longer available. Long story short I've just received my refund today, 22/5
> 
> This was a refund for something that was never posted so god only knows what the hassle would be like with a defective product. I was a bit worried I'd made a costly mistake so feel lucky to have the funds back.
> 
> My advice to anyone would be pay the little extra and buy from a reputable uk retailer, the little extra cash saved is no where near worth the stress and worry.


It also supports UK companies and UK jobs. The savings always seem worth it, until you get a problem.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeh the £50 saving seemed very small very quickly. They still the grinder on there site to order, never once said unavailable. Once you order they will recommend a different grinder.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Deansie26 said:


> Yeh the £50 saving seemed very small very quickly. They still the grinder on there site to order, never once said unavailable. Once you order they will recommend a different grinder.


Standard practice for some retailers I am afraid. For a grinder you are often better of purchasing a used grinder from a forum member (not usually a lot to go wrong in a grinder). Or a new one from a reputable UK company. Even in the UK it's best to avoid box shifters as their margins are so small it often results in a business model offering limited support.


----------



## Raimundad (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi

I have also read/seen a comment somewhere regarding issues with cafeitalia !

Wanted to pop a question about it myself actually!

I have come across retailer called myespresso.co.uk not that long ago! They service machines , stock some spare parts and offer full customer support. That's what they state , but was wondering if anybody had dealt with them directly!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

@Raimundad I've brought spares from them & all has been good


----------



## Blubsterg (Feb 27, 2018)

I wasn't thinking on buying from caffeitalia myself. Did anyone here have a good experience with them? I've read elsewhere they re not great on post sale support so I'm hearing alarm bells?? ?


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

A spare or the like but I'd avoid a machine, I should the Extra pennies and go Bella and enjoy your coffee buying experience.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Blubsterg said:


> I wasn't thinking on buying from caffeitalia myself. Did anyone here have a good experience with them? I've read elsewhere they re not great on post sale support so I'm hearing alarm bells??


They are box shifters. Often they buy stuff on the grey market which means they offer no warranty as they are not authorised. A couple of yers ago Rocket decided to only sell their products through authorised retailers and more firms are following suit. yes you will save a few bob, but, pray nothing gos wrong. In the UK, BB offer the warranty from themselves, big difference


----------



## Blubsterg (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up. I was about to order from them. I've sent them a email for info enquiring about a product and they were not helpful at all. They were short, didn't even provide any alternative. And that was before I bought anything. Can only imagine how they d be if I was emailing about reporting a faulty unit and claiming a warranty.


----------



## dave8044 (Mar 20, 2018)

I bought 2 coffee machines from them and everything went perfect. For Italian brands (Gaggia, Rancilio, Nuova Simonelli, Elektra) it is really difficult to find other stores that sell at lower prices


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dave8044 said:


> I bought 2 coffee machines from them and everything went perfect. For Italian brands (Gaggia, Rancilio, Nuova Simonelli, Elektra) it is really difficult to find other stores that sell at lower prices


Have you got a guarantee agreement, out of interest?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dave8044 said:


> I bought 2 coffee machines from them and everything went perfect. For Italian brands (Gaggia, Rancilio, Nuova Simonelli, Elektra) it is really difficult to find other stores that sell at lower prices


The reason why they are cheaper, is they are grey goods box shifters. No retail stores, just online.....as they do not buy their stock from the manufacturer, they offer no guarantees on what they sell.....if you think saving a few bob is worth the risk, then its off to you......neither you nor they have any control over the quality of what you receive, always assuming it is not damaged in transit


----------



## Identity (Feb 16, 2019)

I brought an e37s from them. I will never buy from them again. It took over a month to arrive, not exactly the quick and efficient delivery their website claims and it also came with a European plug and cheap UK adapter. Again not what their website claims, all units will ship with the correct fitted plug.

Mom calling them to complain the member of staff I spoke to was incredibly rude and disrespectful and hung up on me.

I also had to chase them for why the grinder was delayed in the first place. Was told it'll be shipped this week blah blah blah for it not to.

absolutely shocking customer service.


----------



## Driliter (Jul 13, 2015)

Absolute nightmare stay clear would be my advice. I bought a Expobar Brewtus just under a year ago for a good price. I was taken in by the U.K postage and 2 year guarantee... It also arrived with a euro plug and cheap adaptor after being posted from Italy. It recently developed a fault in the steam boiler and I traced it back to a faulty element. The tank was full of water to the correct level and when emptied and turned on would fill from the reservoir. The brew boiler functions perfectly and both boilers are fed from the same reservoir. Marco's reply was:

"If you want we can send you a quote for n replacement boiler is probably cheaper than repair it.

Boilers only breaks if there is no water going inside the boiler this damage the resistance."

He has shown no willingness to help in any way and consumer law does not seem to be able to help. Disgraceful for such an expensive machine which I thought would be under warrantee for 2 years. I tried to call their number 02081445878, all you'll get is an answer phone with no-one phoning you back. I guess because it wasn't a new sale. They even have a London Address and a .co.uk website, don't believe it.

*CAFFE ITALIA UNITED KINGDOM*
Caffè Italia, Kemp House, 152 City Road, London EC1V 2NX
Web: www.coffeeitalia.co.uk
E-mail: [email protected]
Phone: +44 02081445878

If I'd known it was grey goods I would never have bought as I wanted to buy brand new for the protection it offers, in hindsight should have sent it straight back. Disgusted, stay well clear and stick to someone like Bella Barista etc who were great when I bought my grinder. Paying an extra few hundred is definitely worth it further down the line... Do I feel a bit of a mug, yes. Have I learnt a lesson about researching who I buy from first really thoroughly, absolutely!


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

I ordered a La pavoni Europiccola, which was very poorly packaged (no internal padding between external box and internal carton) and arrived with the boiler lid sheared off having been damaged in transit. I had to superglue it back together to unscrew the remaining part of the lid. A replacement was apparently dispatched a month ago but has still not been received. They have now stopped taking my calls or responding to emails. Despite it being a pretty good price, I ordered it almost two months ago and have not been able to use it and will now have to buy a replacement. I wish i had seen this thread before buying, definitely avoid.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

TheOrgozoid said:


> I ordered a La pavoni Europiccola, which was very poorly packaged (no internal padding between external box and internal carton) and arrived with the boiler lid sheared off having been damaged in transit. I had to superglue it back together to unscrew the remaining part of the lid. A replacement was apparently dispatched a month ago but has still not been received. They have now stopped taking my calls or responding to emails. Despite it being a pretty good price, I ordered it almost two months ago and have not been able to use it and will now have to buy a replacement. I wish i had seen this thread before buying, definitely avoid.


 Unfortunately everyone who buys from them says the same as you, that they "wish they had seen this thread".

I do live in hope that people will join a forum not to complain about how bad a retailer is, but to actually try and find out what's good to buy and from whom. Sadly, many come on here to vent when it's far too late and all we can do is sympathise....CafeItalia don't care how many bad posts are made about them on here, I doubt they even bother reading the forum and of course, you already purchased, and they usually only sell to people once!

Threads not even a sticky


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

@Driliter Why do you think consumer law can't help you? I think this falls squarely within the realms of the Consumer Rights Act 2015.


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Unfortunately everyone who buys from them says the same as you, that they "wish they had seen this thread".
> 
> I do live in hope that people will join a forum not to complain about how bad a retailer is, but to actually try and find out what's good to buy and from whom. Sadly, many come on here to vent when it's far too late and all we can do is sympathise....CafeItalia don't care how many bad posts are made about them on here, I doubt they even bother reading the forum and of course, you already purchased, and they usually only sell to people once!
> 
> Threads not even a sticky


 Most of my research was done pre-profile on here and the forums were very helpful in deciding what to go for, i've just never experienced dodgy retailers before so didn't even consider looking at this section. I was hoping my first contribution was going to be something more positive when i joined but two months later i've not managed to pull a shot! have learnt the lesson and based on reviews in this section, it looks like theespressoshop is going to be my best option for a replacement lid.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's just a pity that you didn't join, make a post like...I'm thinking of purchasing "this" from "these people" and see if you got any replies. Someone might have even offered you a used one (quite likely in fact).


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

TheOrgozoid said:


> I ordered a La pavoni Europiccola, which was very poorly packaged (no internal padding between external box and internal carton) and arrived with the boiler lid sheared off having been damaged in transit. I had to superglue it back together to unscrew the remaining part of the lid. A replacement was apparently dispatched a month ago but has still not been received. They have now stopped taking my calls or responding to emails. Despite it being a pretty good price, I ordered it almost two months ago and have not been able to use it and will now have to buy a replacement. I wish i had seen this thread before buying, definitely avoid.


 Welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear of such a poor experience but thanks for sharing as it underlines things don't seem have changed with that particular company.


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

Update: the replacement boiler lid arrived yesterday, well over a month since dispatch. It did take 2 months since order to get a fully functioning machine but Caffe Italia did eventually fulfill the order. Customer service experience severely lacking (or commensurate with price) but I no longer have reason to believe they are actively scamming.


----------



## Erky32 (Jun 10, 2020)

After 12 yrs good service from Cafe Italia they recommended the Gaccia Brera as a updated replacement for my Gaccia Syncrony.

Within the first week of receiving I was experiencing delicious coffee with good crema, ......BUT what a distaster that Brera machine is!!

- routinely dumps all the water reservoir outwith normal production & rinsing

- drip tray contantly needs emptying

- used grain drawer says its full with one deposit in it

- brewgroup is always messed up with ground coffee

I reported my misgivings to Cafe Italia within the first week and they said for £100 they would check it out and send it back to me!! ....that was their warranty service - free warranty but £100 shipping!! I said I wanted a refund, - they said no. So I will never use that company again, bad service practice has set in. I'll continue to use the machine till it drops dead, - which probably wont be long, then dump it and put it down to a bad experience - in future order from Amazon!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Erky32 said:


> After 12 yrs good service from Cafe Italia they recommended the Gaccia Brera as a updated replacement for my Gaccia Syncrony.
> 
> Within the first week of receiving I was experiencing delicious coffee with good crema, ......BUT what a distaster that Brera machine is!!
> 
> ...


 This is coffee italia all over , what service did they provide you for 12 years, my guess is you never needed to ask them for anything ? There are countless examples of them being terrible , so units not just set in, its always been like that .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

They have their own thread, this post should be moved there really. Still, OP has vented...job done 

For future reference this should be posted in https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/34-equipment-retailer-reviews/


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Sounds like you got a warranty return which was simply washed and repacked....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Sounds like you got a warranty return which was simply washed and repacked....


 You have no idea that's the case, don't speculate.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> You have no idea that's the case, don't speculate.


 Wtf is your problem now?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Wtf is your problem now?


 I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest the fact that you diagnosed a problem with a machine, that you have never seen nor been within a mile of, without having anything but the barest outline of the issues is the problem?

What do you think?


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Drewster said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest the fact that you diagnosed a problem with a machine, that you have never seen nor been within a mile of, without having anything but the barest outline of the issues is the problem?
> 
> What do you think?


 I didn't diagnose any problem with the machine?

I suggested the company that has been accused in the past of bollox just cleaned a return machine up and sent it out.

Its a perfectly normal practice for dodgy companies.

Clearly, it was zero attempt at diagnosing anything, if you think it was, well, i wonder if you lot are either taking things a tad serious on the forum or, more likely, just trolling new members who don't fall into your clique?

Let's look at the reply from Dave: "Don't speculate"

Since when is anything on this forum anything other than speculation and opinion?

You're an odd bunch for sure.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Blue_Cafe said:


> I didn't diagnose any problem with the machine?
> 
> I suggested the company that has a know history of bollox just cleaned a return machine up and sent it out.
> 
> Its a perfectly normal practice for dodgy companies.


 You have no idea, proof and no evidence from the other persons post that this what they did. It's very irresponsible to make statements like that. To make these sorts of comments reflects badly on the forum and badly on you.

You should remember the wise words of Harry Frankfurt



> Bullshit is unavoidable whenever circumstances require
> someone to talk without knowing what he is talking about. Thus
> the production of bullshit is stimulated whenever a person's
> obligations or opportunities to speak about some topic are more
> ...


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> You have no idea, proof and no evidence from the other persons post that this what they did. It's very irresponsible to make statements like that. To make these sorts of comments reflects badly on the forum and badly on you.
> 
> You should remember the wise words of Harry Frankfurt


 I have been on many forums and know how they work, the cliques they form, the loyalties that are protected and the heiracies that are built.

To often, it is those structures that destroy those forums because it leads to a environment which eats itself.

I could go all in and have a war with you and those who tug at your coat tails, but really, at 45 years old, i CBA. I have done forum war before. It leads nowhere.

So, in a gesture of peace and harmony. I ask for a truce. You do you, and i will do me. I put out a fairly obvious olive branch yesterday to you but its clear you ignored it.

I'm just here to talk and learn about coffee, share my thoughts on the things that revolve around that sun and have a nice time. If thats an issue i suggest you use the ignore button. I won't be pushing back on your snark or aggressive responses anymore.

Peace.


----------



## Erky32 (Jun 10, 2020)

Blue_Cafe, - judging by your profile picture & location, ......would you be anywhere near my home in sunny Gascony?


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Erky32 said:


> Blue_Cafe, - judging by your profile picture & location, ......would you be anywhere near my home in sunny Gascony?


 Oh, i wish i was !

Beautiful part of the country and i have enjoyed many a fantastic holiday there on the coast.

I miss those caravaning trips we used to do in Brittany. Great times.

We had mussels in a local restaurant back home at the weekend and the french chef came out to talk to us. I wondered why they were so good!

My picture is one of my favorites because it is a good metaphor for me personally. I am always looking in a different direction than everyone else (For better or worse)

Well, for worse judging by my reception on this forum of late!


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> They have their own thread, this post should be moved there really. Still, OP has vented...job done
> 
> For future reference this should be posted in https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/34-equipment-retailer-reviews/


 Weird. I went hunting for this "thread" that people refer to.

There is firstly this one here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/34737-cafitalia/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=700909&embedComment=700909&embedDo=findComment#comment-700909

However, both this post and this post make reference to a thread that no longer exists. Specifically this one:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29583-Coffee-Italia&p=555146#post555146

Anybody know what has happened? Why has that thread disappeared?


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Perhaps the thread was just moved breaking the link?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

phario said:


> However, both this post and this post make reference to a thread that no longer exists. Specifically this one:
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29583-Coffee-Italia&p=555146#post555146
> 
> Anybody know what has happened? Why has that thread disappeared?


 Above thread was moved, I think, by previous owner into mods & admin where it is still visible to but only to mods. I think, at the time, Cafe Italia may have been/or still are advertisers. Can't seem to find a list of current advertisers on the revised forum layout. Have a feeling this isn't the answer you are seeking.


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Above thread was moved, I think, by previous owner into mods & admin where it is still visible to but only to mods. I think, at the time, Cafe Italia may have been/or still are advertisers. Can't seem to find a list of current advertisers on the revised forum layout. Have a feeling this isn't the answer you are seeking.


 Yikes.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

phario said:


> Yikes.


 Anyone can become an advertiser on here....if they pay. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Anyone can become an advertiser on here....if they pay. Nothing wrong with that.


 Why do you think I was referring to advertising?

I was referring to whether not useful information about a business was removed because this business was an advertiser.

I don't know if that's the case since I have no idea what was in that thread and what was discussed.

All I know is that a thread that was cited by multiple people as a point of reference is no longer accessible.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

phario said:


> Why do you think I was referring to advertising?


 Because everyone was moaning when they saw adverts for that vendor appear on the forum.....seemed to be an unpopular choice. So I thought Yikes was a comment made to express surprise that they were advertisers. A reasonable assumption, if you had seen the thread about it that has since disappeared.

Your longer comment (more than 1 word) makes it perfectly clear that this was not the case.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> You have no idea that's the case, don't speculate.


 Similar to speculation that a company only sells a machine for higher prices than advertised


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Stanic said:


> Similar to speculation that a company only sells a machine for higher prices than advertised


 I actually based that on following the prices for many months both last year and this year. I never saw one time where they had one in stock at that price and it when it came in stock it was always at the higher price. However, I'm quite prepared to accept that I may have missed the times when they did have them at the lower price. It wasn't speculation as I did do a fair bit of checking over a few years before making that statement but obviously I didn't check enpough.

I didn't make a complete guess and pull it right out of my arse....You should know I don't do that.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> I actually based that on following the prices for many months both last year and this year. I never saw one time where they had one in stock at that price and it when it came in stock it was always at the higher price. However, I'm quite prepared to accept that I may have missed the times when they did have them at the lower price. It wasn't speculation as I did do a fair bit of checking over a few years before making that statement but obviously I didn't check enpough.
> 
> I didn't make a complete guess and pull it right out of my arse....You should know I don't do that.


 based on the reaction to that post where multiple forum users claimed that the machine was indeed sold for the price advertised, I'd say you didn't check it enough and it was a speculation based on assumptions


----------



## Erky32 (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm interested to see all the comments my thread has raised. I wrote the message out of pure frustration that "Cafe Italia'...." could brush me aside with their bad co-operation , work ethics & service, and it bugs me every time I make a coffee with that substandard machine. I'm amazed to learn what a terrible & well-established bad reputation they have. If I've done a positive service to the world of coffee lovers by sharing my concerns - I feel gratified and hope it gives the necessary & deserved kick-up-the-bum to the company. I hope they are following this thread!


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Erky32 said:


> I'm interested to see all the comments my thread has raised. I wrote the message out of pure frustration that "Cafe Italia'...." could brush me aside with their bad co-operation , work ethics & service, and it bugs me every time I make a coffee with that substandard machine. I'm amazed to learn what a terrible & well-established bad reputation they have. If I've done a positive service to the world of coffee lovers by sharing my concerns - I feel gratified and hope it gives the necessary & deserved kick-up-the-bum to the company. I hope they are following this thread!


 Bonjour,

Always good to hear both side of the purchasing experience, both good and bad. No company is perfect and certainly, some make mistakes, but threads like this do help identify a trend.

i'm sticking with my speculation that its a return unit. Its a common enough practice and, when done well, there is no real issue tbh. Most stuff is just reboxed after an inspection and clean and why not? reduce, reuse recycle! No need to throw something away if its not been used. Perhaps in your case, it isn't a buyers remorse return, its actually a warranty return and the faults haven't been rectified.

I say this because its not in the selling where you see the real quality of a company, but in the customer service. Its when things go wrong that you get to see what they truly are about. After your post, i had a look at the T&C's on the website. The insistence on item condition on returns is a red flag for me. In your case, another trick for companies is to jack up delivery prices for pick and return so that most people don't bother. It's a nasty twist and whilst you may just have been unlucky, the return charges for warranty issues should be all one needs to make your decision about purchases.

So all that said, (and it would be good if as an advertiser on this site, they could explain the warranty return charges) why not post a thread up about the machine and see if some of the more knowledgeable members can get the kinks sorted? It might be easier and cheaper than you think!


----------



## Erky32 (Jun 10, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> why not post a thread up about the machine and see if some of the more knowledgeable members can get the kinks sorted? It might be easier and cheaper than you think!


 Thanks @Blue_Cafe , if you think there's any mileage in that - I'll give it a try, - it's got more hope than their customer service!! - which section do you think I should address it to ? (I'm not too familiar with this site)


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Erky32 said:


> Thanks @Blue_Cafe , if you think there's any mileage in that - I'll give it a try, - it's got more hope than their customer service!! - which section do you think I should address it to ? (I'm not too familiar with this site)


 https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/20-technical-faults-how-tos/


----------



## Nleng (Sep 30, 2020)

So glad I saw this thread before buying!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

TheOrgozoid said:


> I ordered a La pavoni Europiccola, which was very poorly ...


 You are the Orgazoid?!?

Oh my god I know your first 2 albums off by heart!

Nnnn...chnng chnng...zerrrr...nnnn....chnng....chnng


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> You are the Orgazoid?!?
> 
> Oh my god I know your first 2 albums off by heart!
> 
> Nnnn...chnng chnng...zerrrr...nnnn....chnng....chnng


 When did you come out of hibernation Spaz ? Really miss you descriptions of coffee


----------



## srcmaid (Nov 12, 2020)

Damn I also wish I had seen this post, currently in the exchange process and possible cancellation of an item. Took over 2 weeks to arrive and then the machine was faulty. Off/on with their technical support who then arranged a collection. I've been almost a month since the original order and trying to get the service team to either issue a refund or confirm a replacement machine will be sent.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@DavecUK @The Systemic Kid - could any of you kindly rename this thread to the correct spelling and also tag according please?

The company is branded/known as *Caffè Italia*. The Site is *coffeeitalia* dot co dot uk.

It's certainly not *Cafitalia*. 👍

Thanks.


----------



## Espressoxx99x (Nov 12, 2020)

A friend of mine contacted one of the espresso machine companies asking for distributor details when he was told Coffee Italia was there main UK distributor he asked for others and responded by providing them details of their reviews online underling the issues experienced.

He received call from Coffee Italia who I imagine had been questioned on the poor service and was surprised to find the tune had changed. The person outlined new staff had been taken on to improve matters and offered discounts on equipment in order to convince him not to be concerned in purchasing. I believe they do distribute for certain companies but not all. So I would imagine the service and after sales support Is better for the companies they are direct distributor for.

whether there is any actual improvement we shall see! Personally wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Espressoxx99x said:


> ...whether there is any actual improvement we shall see! Personally wouldn't take the chance.


 a leopard never changes it's spots....i doubt they'll change their ways....i see that these scumbags have changed the letter O to an A in their name...wow the lengths some scum will go to just to try and hide their past/google-searches/other. When enough time has elapsed i will get round to doing a TrustPilot review; and i won't mince my words. This company can't go bust quick enough for me.

From Hell's heart, I stab at thee; For hate's sake, I spit my last breath at thee CO/Affe Italia or wtf you are now calling yourself as these days.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm of the view that if there's a problem with a company (I've never dealt with them) then the root of the problem is the messages or lack thereof coming from the top down. Taking on extra staff is not going to solve the problem, taking on new senior management can, but only if they will be the ones giving the new messages coming down. So I'm like @Rumpelstiltskin in doubting anything will change at the moment.


----------



## srcmaid (Nov 12, 2020)

Little update on my order with CafeItalia - finally managed to get a refund on the Bezzera Hobby after 2 months from the original purchase (I had the machine less than a day), over 42 emails in the exchange and a chargeback request from my bank!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

srcmaid said:


> Little update on my order with CafeItalia - finally managed to get a refund on the Bezzera Hobby after 2 months from the original purchase (I had the machine less than a day), over 42 emails in the exchange and a chargeback request from my bank!


 @BlackCatCoffeecoffee stocks the Bezzera if you are still looking for one?


----------



## srcmaid (Nov 12, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @BlackCatCoffeecoffee stocks the Bezzera if you are still looking for one?


 Thanks - I'm just about to purchase their ex-display Bezzera Duo now after speaking with David via PM. Definitely worth the premium to have customer service that actually responds 😛


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

srcmaid said:


> Thanks - I'm just about to purchase their ex-display Bezzera Duo now after speaking with David via PM. Definitely worth the premium to have customer service that actually responds 😛


 Don't forget to review Black Cat Coffee here, in a new thread (or Topic) of course...no one has started a review thread for him yet.


----------



## srcmaid (Nov 12, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Don't forget to review Black Cat Coffee here, in a new thread (or Topic) of course...no one has started a review thread for him yet.


 Sure Dave, I'll wait till the entire sales process has been completed then i'll be happy to give them a writeup.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Excellent news....i'm glad that you got a refund....even better that you decided to buy from the U.K. 👍


----------



## Legs (Nov 25, 2020)

Whilst aware of this thread, I recently bought a Bezzera Unica PID (on DavecUK's recommendation!) and Nemox Lux grinder from Caffè Italia for a decent (Black Friday) price and had no issues. (I did make sure to pay with PayPal to get their Buyer Protection cover in case things went wrong).

In classic Italian style, delivery was a little slow (about 1.5 weeks), but UPS tracking information was provided and CI customer service was reasonably responsive over phone and email. You mustn't take for granted the Italian culture towards administration - patience is key!

Machine and grinder arrived double boxed and well packaged and very happy so far!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Legs said:


> Whilst aware of this thread, I recently bought a Bezzera Unica PID (on DavecUK's recommendation!) and Nemox Lux grinder from Caffè Italia for a decent (Black Friday) price and had no issues. (I did make sure to pay with PayPal to get their Buyer Protection cover in case things went wrong).


 Are you sure it was me...I don't know anything about the Bezzera Unica?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Legs - I think you got yourself confused... Do you mean @BlackCatCoffee's David (and not @DavecUK)as per this post?

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56113-bezzera-vs-vibiemme/?do=embed&comment=794547&embedComment=794547&embedDo=findComment


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Legs said:


> Whilst aware of this thread, I recently bought a Bezzera Unica PID (on DavecUK's recommendation!) and Nemox Lux grinder from Caffè Italia for a decent (Black Friday) price and had no issues. (I did make sure to pay with PayPal to get their Buyer Protection cover in case things went wrong).
> 
> In classic Italian style, delivery was a little slow (about 1.5 weeks), but UPS tracking information was provided and CI customer service was reasonably responsive over phone and email. You mustn't take for granted the Italian culture towards administration - patience is key!
> 
> Machine and grinder arrived double boxed and well packaged and very happy so far!


 If anything happens to that machine m, good luck getting it sorted , will cost you more than a few pennies you saved buying it and more in time trying to get a reply from them.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Guilty as charged. I didn't recommend where to buy it from however.

Glad it arrived safe. Enjoy it, they are fantastic machines.

David


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Hated the shop with a passion. Got my items in the end but customer service was non-existant. Went about a month- a few months of absolute silence for a very very very expensive tamper by Mazzer :x


----------



## Legs (Nov 25, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Legs - I think you got yourself confused... Do you mean @BlackCatCoffee's David (and not @DavecUK)as per this post?
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56113-bezzera-vs-vibiemme/?do=embed&comment=794547&embedComment=794547&embedDo=findComment


 I certainly did! well spotted - apologies @DavecUK!

@Mrboots2uI am banking on the built quality of Bezzera to see out the 2 year warranty in any case! I'm also not afraid of taking the back off and sorting things myself but thank for the warning. I also struggled to find another Unica on the market - seems a relatively rare machine!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Legs said:


> I certainly did! well spotted - apologies @DavecUK!
> 
> @Mrboots2uI am banking on the built quality of Bezzera to see out the 2 year warranty in any case! I'm also not afraid of taking the back off and sorting things myself but thank for the warning. I also struggled to find another Unica on the market - seems a relatively rare machine!


 We will have them available in a few weeks for anyone else interested.


----------



## Legs (Nov 25, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> We will have them available in a few weeks for anyone else interested.


 Now you tell me! 😂

Technical question - the factory OPV seems to be set at 12 bar which seems a little high. I read that the ideal setting is around 10 bar to achieve 9 at the brewhead - do you agree? Do you think reducing the brew pressure will lead to reduced channelling?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Legs said:


> Now you tell me! 😂
> 
> Technical question - the factory OPV seems to be set at 12 bar which seems a little high. I read that the ideal setting is around 10 bar to achieve 9 at the brewhead - do you agree? Do you think reducing the brew pressure will lead to reduced channelling?


 I wouldn't worry too much about brew pressure and channelling. Your coffee prep is far more important to prevent it.

You can reduce the pressure very easily on Bezzera machines. I set them at the group with the aid of portafilter with a pressure gauge but if you adjust it to 9.5-10 on the dial you wont go far wrong.

You just need an allen key to take the case off and an adjustable spanner. The OPV is super easy to spot. Happy to help if you need it though.


----------



## MattDanFrank (Dec 27, 2020)

(Head in hands)

I wish I had found this thread earlier.

I ordered my Lelit Victoria from Caffè Italia on 1st Jan 2021, and was told delivery would be tomorrow 12th Jan 2021. Not receiving any courier info, I chased up today, only to be told there is a 15 day delay and I should perhaps look at a different manufacturer.

At the time I ordered, they were showing as in stock and a price of £699.

Now I don't know what to do. Any advice all?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

MattDanFrank said:


> Now I don't know what to do. Any advice all?


 Human sacrifice to the gods?


----------



## MattDanFrank (Dec 27, 2020)

RDC8 said:


> Human sacrifice to the gods?


I've made a beef curry. Does that count?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

If you paid via card then get them involved simultaneously.

My suggestion would be:

Credit card: Send email to CI cancelling order and asking for immediate refund. Send that email along with covering one to Credit Card company reminding them that under UK law they too are liable and so should the matter not be resolved to your satisfaction you require them to refund you immediately., make clear this is not a charge-back.

Debit card: Send email to CI cancelling order and asking for immediate refund. Send that email along with covering one to Bank stating that the supplier has failed to meet the terms of the contract, by not delivering the goods and so you wish to make a charge-back.

Then start hoping.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Do as above.

Then buy it from Bella Barista.


----------



## MattDanFrank (Dec 27, 2020)

AndyDClements said:


> If you paid via card then get them involved simultaneously.
> 
> My suggestion would be:
> Credit card: Send email to CI cancelling order and asking for immediate refund. Send that email along with covering one to Credit Card company reminding them that under UK law they too are liable and so should the matter not be resolved to your satisfaction you require them to refund you immediately., make clear this is not a charge-back.
> ...


Thanks Andy, good advice. What's galling is I've spent Christmas reviewing machines online, bought bits and pieces (Lelit naked portafilter, Lelit water filters) and was seriously looking forward to some coffee lockdown bliss. Pah. Annoyed. Thinking I might wait. Nobody else seems to have them in stock.


----------



## MattDanFrank (Dec 27, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Do as above.
> Then buy it from Bella Barista.


Thank you BlackCat. Not stock either. I'll speak with Dave, who has been amazingly helpful with my grinder order.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

MattDanFrank said:


> BlackCatCoffee said:
> 
> 
> > Do as above.
> ...


 Bugger. Although it wouldn't actually surprise me if it was quicker to wait for them to get stock. Plus you'll get their support if anything were to go wrong down the line.

Hope you get it resolved.


----------



## MattDanFrank (Dec 27, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Bugger. Although it wouldn't actually surprise me if it was quicker to wait for them to get stock. Plus you'll get their support if anything were to go wrong down the line.
> Hope you get it resolved.


I hear you. Thank you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MattDanFrank said:


> (Head in hands)
> 
> I wish I had found this thread earlier.
> 
> ...


 Cancel the order and instruct your credit card company.


----------



## MattDanFrank (Dec 27, 2020)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Cancel the order and instruct your credit card company.


Thank you for your support. Will address tomorrow and update.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@MattDanFrank I've PM'd you


----------



## AntMaharg (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi folks

I have just come across this forum after searching for reviews of said 'Coffee Italia' who I thought were UK based.

I had placed an order with them for a Gaggia Classic Pro just after Christmas, yet I had not heard anything from them until I chased the order this week.

Emails back and forth with a most unhelpfulwoman called Barbara and several phone calls (most being hung up on) I have today asked for my order to be cancelled and for my original method of payment to be refunded.

I was so looking forward to getting a new machine, a major upgrade from my 6yo DeLonghi EC271.B

Now back to square one and wondering if I will ever see the refund. Also wondering if I would ever buy online from a company I have never heard of before.

Now wishing I had done my research before buying.

Regards

Tony


----------



## MattDanFrank (Dec 27, 2020)

AntMaharg said:


> Hi folks
> I have just come across this forum after searching for reviews of said 'Coffee Italia' who I thought were UK based.
> I had placed an order with them for a Gaggia Classic Pro just after Christmas, yet I had not heard anything from them until I chased the order this week.
> Emails back and forth with a most unhelpfulwoman called Barbara and several phone calls (most being hung up on) I have today asked for my order to be cancelled and for my original method of payment to be refunded.
> ...


Hi Tony,

Sorry hear you've had the same experience as me. Here's my update on events this week.

In short, I sent dozens of emails to Caffè Italia cancelling my order and requesting a refund. No response. I have spoken to Barbara multiple times, who would apologise and say she is forwarding my emails to the accounts team. Still no respsnse.

Then, I was contacted by Matteo (on Tuesday), who informed me my Lelit Victoria was being dispatched today (Friday). Despite them being out of stock (but not when I placed the order) and recommending I look at another machine. I replied, again, saying cancel my order and refund me. On Wednesday he emailed me to say the machine had been dispatched via FedEx. I replied saying to recall the delivery, refund me, and if delivery was attempted I would refuse it. Again, no answer.

On Thursday (yesterday) I rang my bank and explained everything. I paid via Visa Debit, and the bank instantly refunded me and they are going to pursue Caffè Italia for their money. Guess what? The FedEx delivery was recalled.

As we now all know, Caffè Italia is a terrible company to deal with. Bella Barista is going to get my business. Their prices are slightly higher, but I know the customer service and after care is top notch, and will pay for itself in the years to come.

Best,

Matt


----------



## AntMaharg (Jan 15, 2021)

MattDanFrank said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Sorry hear you've had the same experience as me. Here's my update on events this week.
> 
> ...


 Hi Matt,

Strangely after emailing and asking for my order to be cancelled today, I recieved an email from them to say my order is today being dispatched.

I have further emailed to say that the order is still to be cancelled and like you, if delivery is attempted then I would refuse it.

I shall see what response I get next.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

If you want a Gaggia the best place to order is almost certainly Gaggia Direct. Last time I looked their prices were pretty competitive and, should you need it, their servicing and warranty turnaround is excellent.


----------



## AntMaharg (Jan 15, 2021)

**Update**

Order cancelled today with Coffee Italia

Once the refunded money goes back in to my account I will look for another machine. Whats folks thoughts on Racilio Silvia V6 2020?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

AntMaharg said:


> **Update**
> 
> Order cancelled today with Coffee Italia
> 
> Once the refunded money goes back in to my account I will look for another machine. Whats folks thoughts on Racilio Silvia V6 2020?


 There is a Silvia vs Classic thread rumbling on at the moment. Possibly worth a skim through.


----------



## AntMaharg (Jan 15, 2021)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> There is a Silvia vs Classic thread rumbling on at the moment. Possibly worth a skim through.


 Already looked at that.... Thanks for the heads up tho.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

AntMaharg said:


> Already looked at that.... Thanks for the heads up tho.


 Whole Latte Love have done some comparison videos on them recently that are worth watching on youtube.


----------



## AntMaharg (Jan 15, 2021)

Well, further update.

I recieved an email from Coffee Italia stating that my machine had been dispatched a week ago but has been held up at the shipping carrier

Its due for delivery tomorrow but I am not holding my breath as it's still showing as being in Italy, FedEx usually are pretty sharp. But I have still given it a rather fitting nickname.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

In fairness, deliveries have been held up a bit lately.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

AntMaharg said:


> ...But I have still given it a rather fitting nickname...


 Excellent nickname....very apt 😂


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

MattDanFrank said:


> BlackCatCoffee said:
> 
> 
> > Do as above.
> ...


 Hi @MattDanFrank
Where have you got to with your Lelit?
I have my eye on the Anna with PID, or the Grace, or the Glenda (lack of naked 57mm portafilter being the only issue for the cheaper ones) 
Have you pulled the trigger? Is the Victoria worth the extra money?
Best wishes Tony


----------



## MattDanFrank (Dec 27, 2020)

antinwales said:


> Hi @MattDanFrank
> Where have you got to with your Lelit?
> I have my eye on the Anna with PID, or the Grace, or the Glenda (lack of naked 57mm portafilter being the only issue for the cheaper ones)
> Have you pulled the trigger? Is the Victoria worth the extra money?
> Best wishes Tony


Hi Tony,

Hope you're well.

Please see my other posts below for the resolution with Coffe Italia.

Yes, I pulled the trigger and went with the the Lelit Marax via Bella Barista. Loving it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi. I ordered a Gaggia Classic as a Christmas present for my husband. It broke after a few days. I sent it back to Cafe Italia on the 11th January and they still have it. I've rung and emailed but nobody will talk to me. The receptionist says she'll pass the message on to Marco who will call me back. He never has. They have had my machine for well over a month and won't even talk to me. Terrible, terrible customer services.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@DavecUK @The Systemic Kid - may I suggest he removal of the accent from "Café" in the title of this thread as the forum search engine simply doesn't seem to be smart enough to if you just search for "cafe Italia" nor even "café Italia". Or maybe add tags etc which would make this more searchable friendly?


----------

